# Painting Water Heater Enclosure



## usfs_r5 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello,

I want to paint the metal water heater enclosure at my house. The surface is galvanized. I've purchased Rust-Oleum latex primer for galvanized surfaces:
http://rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=43

For surface preparation I'm planning to sand lightly with high grit sandpaper; clean the surface; followed by the primer; followed by the color (Rust-Oleum flat brown). 

Am I on the right track? 

Also, would I benefit from adding a top coat (matte)? Like this one: 
http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=164
The enclosure is outdoors.

I'd appreciate any input on this project,

Thank you


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Usfs, after applying the latex primer, allow it to dry for twenty four hours prior to applying the top coat. Two coats of the Rust O flat finish will be fine without adding anything else over it. Here's where painting galvanized gets tricky, from Sherwin Williams:
----
The galvanized metal's protective layer of oil / passivator must be completely removed. Typically cleaning with a water-soluble cleaning agent will remove the oily residue. However, the passivator is not affected or removed using such cleaners. This can be easily be confirmed by cleaning a small test area with a water-based or solvent-based cleaner. Once that area is dry, test the clean galvanized area with a copper sulfate solution. If the galvanized surface does not turn black, the passivator remains on the surface. This must be removed by SSPC-SP7 in order to coat the substrate.
Most hydrocarbon solvents, including mineral spirits, leave a thin layer of residue that leads to adhesion failure of the paint film. Instead, use a water-based cleaner/degreaser to clean a galvanized surface.
A weathered galvanized surface develops a layer of white rust, which must be removed to ensure good adhesion of the coating. Wire brushing or scrubbing with a stiff brush or abrasive pad is recommended to remove the white rust.
Remove iron rust by wire brushing, sanding, or other abrading method; prime bare steel the same day it is cleaned. Severely rusted gutters should be replaced.
-----
Rustoleum doesn't mention anything about this. It might be worth a phone call to their tech department to see what they say. Can just a wirebrush and wash suffice for surface prep for their primer? In other words, what concerns about prep do they have when using their primer?


----------



## usfs_r5 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks. 

I think the SSPC-SP7 cleaning is only necessary with new galvanized metals. My water heater enclosure has been outside, weathered, for at least 2 years. 

http://www.galvanizeit.org/aga/specifying-inspecting/post-galvanizing-considerations/passivation/

I've read that galvanized metal which has been weathered is more suitable for paint. 

The technical data sheet for that primer says:
-----------------------------------------------------
SURFACE PREPARATION
Remove all dirt, grease, oil, salt and chemical contaminants
by washing the surface with a commercial detergent or
other suitable cleaning method. Rinse thoroughly with fresh
water and allow to fully dry. All surfaces must be dry at
time of application. Scrape and wire brush or power tool
clean to remove loose rust, scale and deteriorated previous
coatings.
------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I can't say for sure what they mean by "salt and chemical contaminants". I agree with your weathered sentiment, but still think a quick call would be helpful. It will take less time than re-prepping and painting. I talk to the tech depts form time to time and Rustoleum is pretty quick and good. Good Luck.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Does USFS mean U.S. Forest Service?


----------



## usfs_r5 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll give them a call. Thanks. 

And yes on USFS, hence the flat brown :biggrin:
My house is on FS land, and the galvanized enclosure is an eyesore. I'd like it to blend in. 

On a side note, I've been concerned about painting the water heater vent pipe due to heat. I'm going to take some temperature readings of it. If it gets too hot, I won't be able to paint it the same as the rest of the enclosure. Any idea if those reach 200 degrees?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

After having a few failures on galvanized metal in the past (regardless of how long it had weathered) I almost always prime with SW's Galvite primer for galvanized metal. Nothing worse than having a major paint failure on a galvanized door, fence, etc. I quit taking chances.


----------



## usfs_r5 (Jan 24, 2012)

Gymschu said:


> After having a few failures on galvanized metal in the past (regardless of how long it had weathered) I almost always prime with SW's Galvite primer for galvanized metal. Nothing worse than having a major paint failure on a galvanized door, fence, etc. I quit taking chances.


Any experience with rustoleum's primer for galvanized metal? Comparing the data sheets, they seem to be pretty similar.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> After having a few failures on galvanized metal in the past (regardless of how long it had weathered) I almost always prime with SW's Galvite primer for galvanized metal. Nothing worse than having a major paint failure on a galvanized door, fence, etc. I quit taking chances.


That's why I'm being so cautious with R5D5:laughing: (R2D2?). Since I haven't a clue as to what SSPC-SP7 is, and am usually plum out of copper sulfate solution, I generally cringe and cross my fingers when I paint galvanize. I think that what OP has in the galv primer from Rustoleum is comp to Galvite. I have a high trust in Rustoleum. I b*tched slapped them up one side and down the other a while back about the fact that their spray tips clog and every single can I own has no tip, they sent me a manilla envelope full of them.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

The heat question is a good one to ask if you call them. I know they make high heat paints but don't know if they come in too many colors.


----------



## usfs_r5 (Jan 24, 2012)

jsheridan said:


> The heat question is a good one to ask if you call them. I know they make high heat paints but don't know if they come in too many colors.


Yeah, I've used their high heat paint for bbq grills.

But for their high heat paint I would need to use a high heat primer. I don't think their high heat primer works on galvanized metal. 

I'm going to have a lot of questions for rustoleum tomorrow. :laughing:


----------



## usfs_r5 (Jan 24, 2012)

jsheridan said:


> That's why I'm being so cautious with R5D5:laughing: (R2D2?). Since I haven't a clue as to what SSPC-SP7 is, and am usually plum out of copper sulfate solution, I generally cringe and cross my fingers when I paint galvanize. I think that what OP has in the galv primer from Rustoleum is comp to Galvite. I have a high trust in Rustoleum. I b*tched slapped them up one side and down the other a while back about the fact that their spray tips clog and every single can I own has no tip, they sent me a manilla envelope full of them.


I had never even heard of SSPC until you posted that Sherwin Williams blurb. I found this page on it that breaks down all the different SSPC preparations. Interesting read. 

http://www.rustoleumibg.com/images/...IDE_0309_002172_Surface-Preparation-Guide.pdf

Thanks


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

usfs_r5 said:


> I had never even heard of SSPC until you posted that Sherwin Williams blurb. I found this page on it that breaks down all the different SSPC preparations. Interesting read.
> 
> http://www.rustoleumibg.com/images/...IDE_0309_002172_Surface-Preparation-Guide.pdf
> 
> Thanks


I bookmarked that page and will curl up with it some cold night this winter. I knew it was a prep code and I've seen them before, but they have few uses in residential paint applications. MustangMike, one of our esteemed colleagues, on the other hand, works in industrial applications and is NACE certified. I'll keep that handy for reference, that's a much more straightforward layout than the other reference I had. Thanks, and thank rustoleum for my spray tips.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jsheridan said:


> That's why I'm being so cautious with R5D5:laughing: (R2D2?). Since I haven't a clue as to what SSPC-SP7 is, and am usually plum out of copper sulfate solution, I generally cringe and cross my fingers when I paint galvanize. I think that what OP has in the galv primer from Rustoleum is comp to Galvite. I have a high trust in Rustoleum. I b*tched slapped them up one side and down the other a while back about the fact that their spray tips clog and every single can I own has no tip, they sent me a manilla envelope full of them.


I aways have a quart or two in the Jeep, I will send you one:whistling2:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

usfs_r5 said:


> Any experience with rustoleum's primer for galvanized metal? Comparing the data sheets, they seem to be pretty similar.


Haven't used it usfs.......in fact, I didn't know RustOleum made such a beast. SW's is well over $50 a gallon, so, I say, give it a shot!


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

Steel Structures Painting Council (SSPC) defines methods of preparation and coating of steel. The important thing about galvanized metal is to be sure it's clean and not use alkyd directly to it. If you can get it where you are (?) use Krud Kutter Metal Clean & Etch. Its good to use before priming.


----------



## usfs_r5 (Jan 24, 2012)

I contacted Rustoleum about surface prep for their galavanized metal primer. They told me I was good to go with just a cleaning (soap & water) followed by sanding. I'll be doing this sometime within the next couple of weeks, hopefully I'll get started next weekend. 

I'll post some pictures when I'm done. 

Thank you to everyone for your input. :thumbup:


----------

